# Printing Pint Glasses?



## collegekidusa (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey there,

Wondering how to Print on pint glasses? Does anybody know how this is done? Any company recommendations that might do this? 

Thanks for the response,

Collegekidusa


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

They can be screenprinted, but it requires specialist equipment that most printers aren't going to have.

Another option is laser etching. Probably easier to come by and it can look cool, but it's not the same effect so it might not suit your needs.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

You need a jig that holds and turns the glass as you print, different for each glass shape. Not an entry level market.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what I thought too ... specialist equipment and jigs ...

until I found these http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t127899.html#post752773


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok that's awesome! I love seeing people print with the bare minimum. My question is what kind of ink are they using? And is it food safe? Does it air dry? Anyone know what he added to the ink on the third video? And I love drinking 40oz beers out of juice glasses... Classy!


----------

